# January/February Turning Challenge Voting



## trc65 (Feb 13, 2022)

Here are your choices for the current turning challenge. The thread for the challenge is here. https://woodbarter.com/threads/january-2022-woodturning-challenge.47205/

The Entries:

@Steve in VA 





@Barb 





@phinds 





@Tom Smart 





@Tony 





@trc65

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 13, 2022)

Beautiful creations made by everyone here. I love it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 13, 2022)

All great pieces guys, well done!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 13, 2022)

Tough competition here! All these things are so different and unique, it makes judging look like a job. Each entry makes an awesome use of a different technique that highlights the usefulness of scraps in turning.
I am not judging this one. You are on your own folks...   and other stuffs like that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 13, 2022)

This is a tough one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 14, 2022)

All are beautiful and it's very tough to judge. But I keep going back to Barb's piece because it is so clean and not over complicated. Well done Barb a beautiful elegant piece.
Sometimes simple pleases the eye.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 14, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Tough competition here! All these things are so different and unique, it makes judging look like a job. Each entry makes an awesome use of a different technique that highlights the usefulness of scraps in turning.
> I am not judging this one. You are on your own folks...   and other stuffs like that



I have to echo this ... no way to pick one from the group


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 14, 2022)

at the risk of continued ridicule - @Tony What is it. All nice work!


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> at the risk of continued ridicule - @Tony What is it. All nice work!


It's a seam ripper Mike, for people that sew.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 14, 2022)

Tony said:


> It's a seam ripper Mike, for people that sew.


He means for people who mess up when they are sewing...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 14, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> He means for people who mess up when they are sewing...


Sometimes, but it's also for alterations.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 14, 2022)

Tony said:


> It's a seam ripper Mike, for people that sew.





2feathers Creative Making said:


> He means for people who mess up when they are sewing...





woodtickgreg said:


> Sometimes, but it's also for alterations.


I know what they are for- Bought one for Kathie- it rolled off the table and broke... :)

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 14, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> I know what they are for- Bought one for Kathie- it rolled off the table and broke... :)


You should have the tiny Texan make you one. He does a nice job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 14, 2022)

Submissions are evidence that our groups skill level continues to steadily increase. Great work everyone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greenacres2 (Feb 14, 2022)

If i'd have gotten around to taking pictures of the pen i segmented, it would have been easy to pick 7th place. Top 6 would have still been a struggle!! All excellent!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 19, 2022)

Bump. Still a few hours to vote if you haven't yet.


----------



## Trob115 (Feb 19, 2022)

*All *of these are awesome. It's hard for me to choose just one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 19, 2022)

I didn't. I made the wife choose... I am not much of a design guy, more a "build it" type.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Feb 19, 2022)

Congratulations Barb! A well deserved win.

Thank you to everyone who participated. Great projects by everyone and more importantly, the challenge generated several new ideas for me and hopefully others.

Thanks also to those who participated from the peanut gallery, your comments and questions are important pieces of these challenges.

That's it for me, the ball is now in Barb's court, stay tuned for the announcement of the next challenge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Barb (Feb 19, 2022)

Thank you everyone that participated and those that didn't. The banter back and forth during these challenges are as enjoyable as the pieces themselves. I'm headed out of town within the next hour so I'll post a new challenge tomorrow evening sometime. Thanks again and have a great night! :)

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 20, 2022)

Great work everyone and congrats Barb! I'm looking forward to seeing what you throw at us!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 20, 2022)

As usual....this was a very well done challenge. Great job by everyone. I love this series. I hope it continues for a long time to come....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 20, 2022)

This one was tough,congrats barb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

